# Best type of bedding to use????



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there just wanted some tips on bedding. i currently use shavings as a base and give them a bed of shredded paper. the strands of paper are about half the length of your finger and quite thin. i also have the small animal bedding from pets at home ( its white and looks layered) but they dont like it so i stopped using it.

What is the best bedding to use???

Also for my pregnant does what is the best type of bedding to use for them??? for when they have their babies???

any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol well , I recomend Megazorb i would not use anything else, it might be carefresh you have I dont like that at all personally I cant use wood shavings it makes me sneeze and effcts my chest.The does will have the litter on the megazorb, or what ever bedding you use you dont relly need a little house for them to have the pups in.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hiya. I recently found out about this bedding from another member and my girls adore it and it`s SAFE!

http://www.vitalpetproducts.co.uk/produ ... d/6146.jpg

It`s called Petlife Safebed Paper Wool (don`t worry it`s NOT wool) it`s lovely soft, cotton-feel strands and it breaks easily and is absorbent. I get my local pet supplier to bring me a few 99p bags at a time since I only have three pet mice and when you open the bag and break it all up, it`s actually a large amount for the money. It does come in larger sacks but I think you have to source those from other suppliers online.

On the shavings side, I never use shavings for mice. I know many people do, but I don`t. I feel that too many mice can get allergies and symptoms from shavings or anything else that pretends to be `safe and dust free` like Carefresh. This is wood based aswell even though it resembles paper pulp, it`s not.

If you can get it, I would highly recommend the large economical bales (20kg) of either Bedxcel or other cardboard substrates like Ecobed and similar. Farm/stable supply places should stock this, so check your local area and pet store suppliers to see if they stock it. It lasts ages and because I only do half cage cleans, it stretches even further! Bedxcel (google it for the website) is usually bought for about £7.50p for a 20kg bale. Some of the other cardboard substrates are cheaper. I would`nt trust anything else. i`ve seen too many mice with eye problems and respiratory problems when exposed to some of the `safe` litters out there. I`ve tried many of them and always went back to Bedxcel because I know it`s one of the best. The mice love to pick up the little squares and post them around the cage! It`s hilarious to watch!!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh cool ok. thanks for the tips i shall investigate


----------

